# Tierra virtual para entrada balanceada



## blues light4u (Ene 12, 2011)

hice un circuito de entrada balanceada, se alimenta con mas / menos 15 volts, pero no tengo una fuente con center tap, sólo una fuente de 30 volts dc, construí una tierra virtual con resistencias y capacitores pero, no funciona, como es entrada balanceada le pongo un conector cannon hembra, pin 3 negativo, pin 2 positivo y pin 1 gnd, las entradas balanceadas pueden conectarse sólo usando pin 2 y 3, mi pregunta es, está bien mi diagrama de tierra virtual?, la salida se supone es con referencia a tierra?, mi circuito no funciona hasta que uso el negativo de los 30 volts y la salida, ahí funciona bien. gracias por sus respuestas, les dejo los diagramas, están en word. saludos


----------



## Scooter (Ene 12, 2011)

100K me parecen demasiados, prueba a bajar de 10K ten en cuenta que las R que has puesto R6, 1 y 2 son de 10K, luego las que generan la masa virtual deberían de ser de menor impedancia.
Si no va pon un zener de 15V o un 7815


----------



## Cacho (Ene 13, 2011)

¿Y cómo conectaste tu fuente al circuito del esquema?
¿Y la salida del operacional a la etapa siguiente?

Saludos (y si tenés gráficos en jpg, subilos directamente sin Word, es más cómodo )


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 13, 2011)

disculpen los gráficos en word, no tengo paint no se porque y no los pude guardar como imagen, no tengo otra forma de subirlos. aquí especifico como conecté. lo conecté de varias maneras pero les dejo sólo 2, como lo interpreto del diagrama y como me funcionó, la primera conexión no funcionó, si algo faltá por favor háganmelo saber para que podamos resolver este problema. saludos.


----------



## sp_27 (Ene 13, 2011)

blues light4u dijo:


> disculpen los gráficos en word, _*no tengo paint no se porque y no los pude guardar como imagen*_, no tengo otra forma de subirlos...



Pega la imagen en powerpoint y luego le das click al botón derecho del mouse y ahí lo guardas como imagen

Se que me salí del tema pero quise ayudar en algo


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 14, 2011)

aquí están las imágenes por fin


----------



## Cacho (Ene 14, 2011)

¿Y qué problema te presenta eso?

Si anda bien así, dale. Si te trajera algún problema, un condensador de 2u2 a 10uFen serie con la salida, con el positivo hacia la salida del operacional, y santo remedio.

Saludos


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 14, 2011)

bueno, el problema es que tengo que conectar el pin 1 del canon a tierra para que funcione el circuito, ese es el problema, porque en un sistema balanceado tu puedes desconectar el pin 1 que es el cable que recopila todo el ruido del ambiente, es como si tuvieras una foco de 220v, conectas las 2 fases, y a fuerza tuvieras que conectar el neutro para que funcione, es algo similar, en los sistemas balanceados profesionales, lo he hecho muchas veces, en los cables, casi siempre dejo el cable del pin 1 conectado de un sólo lado,para que aterrice, pero del otro lado lo desconecto, me funciona bien, aclaro en los sistemas balanceados. de ahí nació precisamente el GND lift.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 14, 2011)

blues light4u dijo:


> . . . el problema es que tengo que conectar el pin 1 del canon a tierra para que funcione el circuito, ese es el problema, porque en un sistema balanceado tu puedes desconectar el pin 1 . . .



La explicacion es que los equipos profesionales utilizan un transformador en la entrada balanceada, por ejemplo asi:





blues light4u dijo:


> . . . es como si tuvieras una foco de 220v, conectas las 2 fases, y a fuerza  tuvieras que conectar el neutro para que funcione, es algo similar  . . .



_*mi no entender lo que dices . . .*_


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 15, 2011)

si, la que muestras es una forma, pero no es un standard, mackie, midas, allen and heath, y otros,...hasta peavey, usan sistemas  con opams mas complejos que eso, y algunos con transistores en modo diferencial y no se que tanto, bueno me refería a que puedes usar positivo y negativo sin usar la tierra (masa), yo los veo como si fueran 2 fases, ya que cada uno es un voltaje pero desfasado 180 grados,  por eso usé el ejemplo del foco,.... tengo un foco de 220v., y tengo 2 fases de 110 v y un neutro, el foco tiene 2puntas; y si es de 220 volts, pues conectas las 2 fases a esas puntas y ya, sin necesidad de usar el neutro, así pienso yo en esos sistemas de audio balanceados, algunos hasta traen un botón que dice ground lift, para que desconectes el pin 1. estoy haciendo pruebas, me llamó la atención un comentario que hicieron arriba acerca de cambiar el valor de las resistencias del circuito de masa virtual, lo voy a hacer, y veremos que sucede. de cualquier forma gracias todo comentario me hace pensar, saludos


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl (Ene 15, 2011)

Saludos y corrijanme si estoy mal; las conexiones balanceadas funcionan con un hot (+) cold (-) y tierra, tres terminales. Las conexiones no balanceadas o unbalanced solo con (+) y (-) este ultimo a modo de tierra, 2 terminales. Ahora hasta donde yo se solo se puede utilizar de "balanceado" a "no balanceado" adjuntando tierra a negativo y viceversa, nunca lo he intentado pero supongo que si en balanceado usas solo positivo y negativo pueden no funcionar ya que la tierra juega el papel de referencia con respecto al desfase de la señal de audio. Adjunto un archivo bastante util con el fin de complementar un poco la info.

Ah si hay algun detalle lo dejo a moderacion.


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

blues light4u dijo:


> _*hice un circuito de entrada balanceada*_ . . .





blues light4u dijo:


> si, la que muestras es una forma, pero _*no es un standard*_, mackie, midas, allen and heath, y otros,...hasta peavey, usan sistemas  con opams mas complejos que eso, y algunos con transistores en modo diferencial y no se que tanto . . .



Si quiere que el circuito funcione como usted lo indica, entonces debe buscar un circuito que cumpla los requisitos. El diagrama que usted subio no tiene nada que ver en la resolucion de su duda.



extrapalapaquetetl dijo:


> . . . nunca lo he intentado pero  supongo que si en balanceado usas solo positivo y negativo _*pueden no  funcionar ya que la tierra juega el papel de referencia con respecto al  desfase de la señal de audio*_ . . .



Eso es muy cierto, Extrapalapaquetetl.


----------



## blues light4u (Ene 15, 2011)

bueno muchachos, la conexión que yo planteo es la siguiente una salida canon(balanceada) a una entrada canon ( balanceada), pin 3 negativo, pin 2 positivo, pin 1 tierra, GND, etc, he desconectado esta terminal( pin 1), varias veces durante eventos, por una causa, phantom power, pero sin este pin 1 no hay problema, mmmm bueno, no me gusta alegar cosas, pero está bien voy a hacer otra vez estas pruebas, pero si realmente fuera necesario, nadie pondria el ground lift en sus equipos. está bien. sr mandrake, haré la prueba, espero que yo esté equivocado.
aclaro que ya estamos hablando de conexiones balanceadas, por ejemplo salida de mixer a entrada de poderes, o salida de mixer a entrada de mixer, mi intención sólo es contruir una entrada balanceada para un pequeño amplificador que tengo, incluso, hay algunos diagramas que sólo ocupan un opamp, creo que a ese arreglo lo llaman amplificador diferencial, yo escogí otro diagrama, precisamente el que subí, yo sólo quiero evitar el famoso hum y buzz, finalmente ruido. 
creo también que tengo severos problemas de comunicación y lenguaje, por esto les ruego que me tengan paciencia, no pretendo saber mas que uds, precisamente, como no sé muchas cosas me atreví a colocar este mensaje, mi problema es: que hice un arreglo de masa virtual y no me funciona como debiera, así que disculpen si no me doy a entender, sólo busco una respuesta.
 saludos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

Blues, te estás salteando un detalle (importante) que le da sentido a lo que planteás (que es correcto).
El pin1 lleva la masa *de la señal* y la carcasa va unida al blindaje del cable. Sí, ya sé que sólo hay dos cables y una malla, así que estamos en problemas...

Si hubiera tresconductores y malla, se cae de maduro qué va dónde. Pero con dos, cada uno lleva una de las señales y la malla va unida al pin1. El truco está en unir desde el 1 hasta la carcasa con una resistencia de bajo valor, algo como 4r7 a 10r al menos en uno de los extremos, si es en los dos, mejor (pero usá 4r7 como máximo en ese caso).

Muchos de los ruidos que aparecían ya no van a aparecer porque provienen de bucles de masa que se evitan en gran parte con esas resistencias chiquitas.

El acoplamiento por trafo que te muestra Mandrake es de los más tradicionales y hay quienes lo defienden a muerte porque las deformaciones que introduce al sonido están muy incorporadas al sonido "de toda la vida", y son caros esos trafos chiquitos si es que los conseguís. Los sistemas totalmente electrónicos son más nuevos y a veces resistidos, pero introducen menos distorsión (y son mucho más baratos).

Saludos


----------



## Mandrake (Ene 15, 2011)

En las imagenes que usted subio: no vi por algun lado el "operacional",  solamente un divisor de voltaje con los condensadores de filtrado.

Yo si entiendo lo que usted quiere hacer. Recuerdo haber visto el conversor en alguna revista de elektor. 



blues light4u dijo:


> . . . se alimenta con mas / menos 15 volts, pero no tengo una fuente con  center tap, sólo una fuente de 30 volts dc, construí una tierra virtual  con resistencias y capacitores pero, no funciona . . .



Usted piensa que el "operacional" esta funcionando con +/-15V.
 
Pero en realidad esta usando 30V con un divisor de volataje. Ese divisor de voltaje tiene la unica funcion de establecer el voltaje de referencia para el _*"operacional"*_.

En resumen: ese nodo _*no es el voltaje de referencia para la señal de entrada*_; por esa razon tiene que conectar el GND para que funcione.


----------

